# Mannitol



## pastrypassion (Apr 8, 2010)

I've recently been working with a product called Mannitol.  It is awesome!  It accepts color...but I'm wondering if there is a way to flavor it?  I'll give it a try myself regardless...but if anyone has worked with it and has any insight into the reaction processes, I'd appreciate their sharing.  

I'm going to cross post in the Chefs Forum as well...just in case.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

I haven't worked with this product, but if you are able to color it with either powder or gel colors, use the same type of flavoring agent - use a fruit powder if you're using powdered colors, or an oil-based or alcohol-based extract if you're using candy colors or regular water based color.


----------

